# Looking for lost Shetland Seaman



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

I am trying to trace the history of a seaman called William Garriock, born Shetland (possibly Dunrossness) 1887. I received a copy of his Certificate of Discharge from a contact in Estonia although how it came to be there is another mystery. The certificate shows the ships name as s/s Glen Gelden (or Gelder), official number as 84351, port of registry Aberdeen, 453 reg tons and description of voyage or employment as coasting.
Date of Entry: 26 January 1903, Date of Discharge: 19 March 1903, Place of Discharge: Sunderland.
The Certificate is dated 19 March 1903 and signed by the ship's master, a witness and W.Garriock.
A visit to the local history group here in Lerwick didn't throw up much at all with only scant details from the 1891 and 1901 census. There appears to be little known locally about him or his family. After going off to sea at a young age he may have settled on the UK Mainland so I wondered how I might find out what his sea career was which, in turn, might lead me on to finding out what eventually happened to him. As mentioned above the other mystery is how this certificate came to be discovered in a book in Estonia but thats for another time!
Any suggestions as to where to start looking would be greatly appreciated - thanks! Also any information on the Glen Gelden (or Gelder) would be interesting although that might be for another forum? Although I have been a member of Shipsnostalgia for some years now, this is not normally an area I stray into so hope someone can help.

John


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

John
can't help with the ship "Glen gelden?" there was a "GLEN GELDER" built 1881 official No 84351 reg:Aberdeen 790Tons
Not sure if these are your man DoB fluctuate a little 
There is a William Garriock listed on the ships Manifest aboard the “Titania” of Sydney, arriving from (Unreadable) to Sydney 21st December 1910 as Mate, age is given as 23 in 1910 born Shetland isles 
Also 
William Garriock listed on the ships Manifest as an incoming passenger aboard the “Hesperian” arriving Liverpool 22nd December 1914 from St John NB listed as a sailor aged 29
Again 
William Garriock listed on the ships Manifest as an in coming passenger aboard the “Scotian” arriving 5th May 1917 Liverpool from St John N B aged 34 listed as a Mariner , the last permenat address looks like Shonor Camp Sandwich ?
finally 
William Garriock listed on the ships Manifest aboard the “Empress of France” 8th February 1923 arriving New York from S/F as 1st officer aged 35
Ray


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Ray
Many thanks for most interesting info for which I'm most grateful. The Titania is certainly worth more investigation and possibly the Empress of France. I should have added on my original post that William Garriock seemed to be a popular name around Shetland at that time which makes my search all the more difficult!
Thanks also for confirming the name of his ship as the Glen Gelder (the last letter was quite difficult to read on the certificate).

John


----------

